# TICKETS YOU GOTTEN



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so far i heard the fallowing,

hydrualics= un safe vehicle,
buts its safer to drive your mini truck on a rubber suspention(airbags)
or its safer to have a truck raised 10 inches higher than stock.


tires being too small.
i never knew they could actually give u a ticket for that,
but i guess any thing is possible.

destroying public property .(scrapping or 3 wheelin on the streets)
but a tow truck and drag a towed car,clear across town,but no one says anything.

loud music,
u can have a hot rod with a loud ass motor and not have any problems with the police.
but if your systems has too much bas or is too loud you can get a ticket.


this is just a few, lets hear some of the strange tickets that u can get in a lolo


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 26 2005, 01:27 AM
> *so far i heard the fallowing,
> 
> hydrualics= un safe vehicle,
> ...


big trucks (dumpsters etc) also have airbags.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

I GOT A TICKET ONCE AN MIDNITE THE COP SAID HE PULLED ME OVER CAUSE MY TINT WAS TO DARK


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

3 wheelin = wreckless driving ticket + lawyer = careless driving ticket


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

I got one.My buddies vw bug(1960) had the engine lid off it with a chromed out motor.

He got a warning for not having a engine lid on.(chrome was reflecting(blinding) the cops eyes.

And......A OPEN CONTAINER TICKET FOR HAVING A COORS CAN WRAPPED AROUND THE IGNITION COIL!!!!!!!!!!!

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

I was pulled over last year by the cops in my town, for having colored bulbs in my blinkers, and gave me a freakin ticket for that.. 
He was just a plain asshole, at least he could've given me a warning.... 

He probably needed to meet his quota for the month, or otherwsie just stereotyping on the lolows. :angry:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@May 26 2005, 06:17 AM
> *I got one.My buddies vw bug(1960) had the engine lid off it with a chromed out motor.
> 
> He got a warning for not having a engine lid on.(chrome was reflecting(blinding) the cops eyes.
> ...


The cop should of gave the car a sobriety test. :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@May 26 2005, 09:28 AM
> *The cop should of gave the car a sobriety test. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3184821[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :biggrin: ....Herbie gettin his swerve on.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

got a warning for having no mud flaps on 72 monte


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Careless & Imprudent driving.......TWICE! :biggrin:


Once for three wheeling through an intersection....I mean come on...I stayed in my proper lane, and had my signal on!!

Once for hopping in front of a cop....doing over 40 inches easy...the cop was two cars behind me. oops. 

Citation for tinted windows way back in the day.....just had to take the tint off and go to the police station for that one.

But I have been lucky...I have been pulled over countless times for hopping and 3 wheeling. One time I 3 wheeled right by a cop. He pulled a U-turn and came to ask me "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!?" haha.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

got a ticket for license plate bulb out, cop wouldn't let me get out and check (I checked my lights before I left my house 20 min earlier). After he left I got out my car and my license plate bulb was fine. I drove like 4 blocks and seen the same cop at a sub-way sandwich shop. I stopped and asked him why he gave me a ticket, the light works just fine. He said, have it checked its probably faulty.
Fuckin ******, I hope his wife is sucking another guy off while he is on duty.


----------



## NeverFinished96 (Aug 28, 2003)

got pulled over for my back bumper being too high (ass locked up). He let me go after i explained the suspension and lowered it to about stock height.

got a ticket for window tint literally 2 hours after i got it done. got guns pulled on me that time cause i had to open my door to talk to the cop (tint was still wet)

also got disturbing the peace at 12 noon 'cause of bass.

I hate living in a fukin hick town.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Oh yeah...had a couple loud stereo tickets before too....forgot about them.


----------



## 12Gage (Jan 10, 2005)

Last Friday I got a ticket for not having my seat belt over my shoulder. I was wearing my seatbelt, I just had the strap under my arm instead of over, and the damn state trooper decided to be a dick about it.
Then he tried to make me sign a ticket saying I wasn't restrained by a seatbelt at all. I had to ask him to write in that I was buckled, but the strap was under my arm.
He said it was a state law the strap had to be over your shoulder, I didn't relize that.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Back in the day, I was cruising with my friends old lady, passed 2 CHP on the side of the road. Next thing I know, bamm 1 is right behind me full lights. I pull over and the first words out of his mouth were "Lowered VW's, I hate them, there are alway at least 7 violations with them" (I had a 66 VW) He made me get out of the car and walk around it with him.

Frontend:
No front bumper
No front Licence(sp) plate
Too Low
Broken Windshield

Rear:
No rear bumper
modified exshast(sp)

Then he stood there thinking of other things because he only had 6 violations. He finally said "I know, No Horn" I went to the dirver door turned on the key and press the horn like 15 times, then a couple more just to make my point.. He was pissed....

Then he asked for registation..... Dammm I did not have it with me. He was like there is number 7..... Like I made his day or somethng... :angry: 

I also at other time got a ticket for colored License plate light, tint too dark, and some off the list above. My brother friend was LAPD so I would go see him to sign them off. It got to the point that he told me to put some bumpers on it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 26 2005, 08:11 AM
> *got a ticket for license plate bulb out, cop wouldn't let me get out and check (I checked my lights before I left my house 20 min earlier). After he left I got out my car and my license plate bulb was fine.  I drove like 4 blocks and seen the same cop at a sub-way sandwich shop. I stopped and asked him why he gave me a ticket, the light works just fine. He said, have it checked its probably faulty.
> Fuckin ******, I hope his wife is sucking another guy off while he is on duty.
> [snapback]3185177[/snapback]​*


Oldest skumbag cop trick in the book. :angry:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i once got pulled over for driving too slow (5 miles under),,i was driving slow cause i seen him get behind me, and didnt want to give him a reason to bother me,,but he does. Once he runs my gun, checks my registration and license. He comes to my car a says,,,"I got you for 5 violations #1 driving too slow, #2 improper seatbelt (it had slack in it, instead of cutting at my neck) #3 driving in the left lane (i was gonna make a left turn in a few blocks) #4 holding traffic up,,and #5 holding HIM up",,,,then he goes to say " but ,its your lucky day, ima let you go on all counts",,,,i grit my teeth, say thanks ,,,and dip off


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i didnt get a ticket for it but it was a stupid reason for them to pull me over. 



cause my plaque in the back window was blinding the officer. 

also wanted to give me one cuz my MONTH tag was faded out once. 

stupid asses never gave me the ticket but they did waste a shit load of my time.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

harsh and objectionable noise.

got it for a loud system


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

ticket for having a cover on the plate...they can't see it at night!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

2 wreckless operations (3 wheeling both)
1 drag raceing ( had front lock up back down going 35 mph with a homie next to me :uh: )


this doesn't count prob.......but I had my car fall on my head.......was putting a coil that had fallen out of the rear 3 wheeling. and instead of using a jack & stands I use the hydro's......I use the switch box to dump the rear corner start to push the cylinder in and I hit the wrong switch :uh: ya I already know DUMBASS I had a broken jaw (wired shut for 9 weeks) and cut my left ear off (put back on at the hospital) .........that happend like 8 or 9 years ago :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 26 2005, 04:43 PM
> *this doesn't count prob.......but I had my car fall on my head.......was putting a coil that had fallen out of the rear 3 wheeling.  and instead of using a jack & stands I use the hydro's......I use the switch box to dump the rear corner start to push the cylinder in and I hit the wrong switch  :uh:  ya I already know DUMBASS I had a broken jaw (wired shut for 9 weeks) and cut my left ear off (put back on at the hospital) .........that happend like 8 or 9 years ago  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3187087[/snapback]​*


Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 26 2005, 04:43 PM
> *2 wreckless operations  (3 wheeling both)
> 1 drag raceing  ( had front lock up back down going 35 mph with a homie next to me  :uh: )
> this doesn't count prob.......but I had my car fall on my head.......was putting a coil that had fallen out of the rear 3 wheeling.  and instead of using a jack & stands I use the hydro's......I use the switch box to dump the rear corner start to push the cylinder in and I hit the wrong switch  :uh:  ya I already know DUMBASS I had a broken jaw (wired shut for 9 weeks) and cut my left ear off (put back on at the hospital) .........that happend like 8 or 9 years ago  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3187087[/snapback]​*



pictures?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

5th degree assault........seat belt........tinted windows........50 in a 35


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 26 2005, 05:43 PM
> *2 wreckless operations  (3 wheeling both)
> 1 drag raceing  ( had front lock up back down going 35 mph with a homie next to me  :uh: )
> this doesn't count prob.......but I had my car fall on my head.......was putting a coil that had fallen out of the rear 3 wheeling.  and instead of using a jack & stands I use the hydro's......I use the switch box to dump the rear corner start to push the cylinder in and I hit the wrong switch  :uh:  ya I already know DUMBASS I had a broken jaw (wired shut for 9 weeks) and cut my left ear off (put back on at the hospital) .........that happend like 8 or 9 years ago  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3187087[/snapback]​*



Damn Ted you really love Lowriding. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 26 2005, 03:55 PM
> *Damn Ted you really love Lowriding.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3187157[/snapback]​*



i been trying to tell you this homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@May 26 2005, 03:54 PM
> *pictures?
> [snapback]3187150[/snapback]​*




yes :uh: .........but I have no scanner....but i will work on that for ya though :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Here's a stupid ticket I got: I took a right turn and a Mass State Trooper pulled me over, harrassing me and telling me I was stupid...for making a LEGAL right turn!!! He tried to tell me that it was illegal. No signs, no arrows in the road, nuthin. So I took pictures of the interesection, went to court and won. :uh: Fuckin waste of my time.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i got pulled over in the chevy cause i had a a expired temp tag on it but a good temp tag in the rear window..i was to lazy to swap them so i threw it in the window for a day...cop said u cant display two plates..i got a warning i had a cop turn on his light and stop my in the gp only to find out he wanted to look at the car up close and check it out


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok this is a good one.

I’ve been pulled over in down town traffic by a Bicycle Cop, twice.

The first time was illegal use of sound warning equipment, he had to look that up.
I had a car alarm hooked up to my horn and was like woop, woop, on my horn at somebody and the cop heard, and caught up to me at a stoplight.

The second time he caught me the same way, different town though, but it was because he noticed the shoulder part of my seat beat was behind me.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

i had a cop pull me over for tint but the damn truck is stock like that what am i to do he let me go i told him he pulled me over to run my id and to give me shit he said he could not tell how the tint was so that why he pulled me over


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i got a ticket for driving my sisters 65 ford.
and it has no setbelts.this was in downey california the city with the most fuckhead cops of them all.
they made me get the car towed back to my house cuz there was no belts.
too top it off i guess i had a beer can in the bed and it was all downhill form there


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

my pitbull got out last week and the city sent me 4 tickets...

1. no tags
2. dog not registered
3. no rabies tag displayed
4. dog running at large (large male pitbull)


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@May 26 2005, 03:46 PM
> *i had a cop pull me over for tint but the damn truck is stock like that what am i to do he let me go i told him he pulled me over to run my id and to give me shit he said he could not tell how the tint was so that why he pulled me over
> [snapback]3187406[/snapback]​*


good im not the only one that got busted for that shit,

suspicious vehicle < when i owned a lowered 91 cougar
failure to secure load< 2 bicycles fell off onto a parked car

on a bicycle

9< no helmet tickets (bike was impounded)
4< unsafe vehicle(brakes)
2<riding on sidewalk
1< warning for hopping on a lowrider bike
heres the bullshit tickets i live near a bike trail ive gotten 15 yes 15 speeding tickets for speeding on a fucking bicycle i let them take my fucking bike i gave them some cheap ass bike i bought at walmart for 29 bucks took all the good shit out and gave it to them all fucked up


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@May 26 2005, 04:08 PM
> *my pitbull got out last week and the city sent me 4 tickets...
> 
> 1. no tags
> ...



forgot to mention he hopped out the window of my lolo chasing some pussy


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

OPERATION A UN-BALANCE VEHICLE MY TICKET WAS: 175.00
BUT HE SAID THAT HE WAS GONNA BE NICE AND GIVE ME A BREAK FOR THE SEATBELT
:dunno:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

I got pulled over for drinking a rootbeer in a brown glass bottle.

Then there was the time i got my ticket for mooning people.......................


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i got one for you guys...and this really sucks...

I was fishing in a city park...I have always fished this park for years after hours...it was 11:00 p.m., park closed at 10:30....cop came over the hill in her squad car and proceeded to hassle me over the shit, after trying to debate my point she said she was gonna arrest me if i didnt leave immediately, i told her to call her supervisor out. Supervisor came out. was very cool..apologized when female cop wasnt close. I packed up and went on my way..thinking ok that was that...

That monday morning i get called into personell, I was a City of Phoenix employee at the time, my supervisor was there-personell staff, they had a formal complaint and copy of ticket that the female officer filed after the situation was over..i gez they can file what they call a non-present ticket....i hadnt even got the fuckin gticket yet....gez what

i lost in court-Misdeamor 3 and lost my job as a city employee due to situation!!! Personell said as a Parks and Rec employee i should have not argued the point and i should have known better


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

Me and a friend got pulled over by state troopers in Oklahoma for not signaling long enough before switching lanes, and not wearing a seatbelt (we signaled for like 10 seconds cause we knew he was behind us, and the seatbelt was just loose) He let us go, but we figured the real reason he pulled us over was cause we had Canadian plates on the car :uh:


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 26 2005, 09:11 AM
> *got a ticket for license plate bulb out, cop wouldn't let me get out and check (I checked my lights before I left my house 20 min earlier). After he left I got out my car and my license plate bulb was fine.  I drove like 4 blocks and seen the same cop at a sub-way sandwich shop. I stopped and asked him why he gave me a ticket, the light works just fine. He said, have it checked its probably faulty.
> Fuckin ******, I hope his wife is sucking another guy off while he is on duty.
> [snapback]3185177[/snapback]​*



Same shit happened to me a while back. I was a passenger in my mom's car while my buddy was driving. Got pulled over and got the 3rd degree like a mofo (late at night in the ghetto) and since they had nothing on us we ended up with the license plate bulb out ticket.

So my buddy and I are sitting there scratching our heads, when someone gets the bright idea (no pun intended) to check the light. Sho nuff the light works just fine. We end up fuckin around with the head light/dimmer and all kinds of other switches to see if we can get it to turn off somehow.....nope. 

We then realize what happened. Whatever fuck him...

As we were driving around at night we ran across the same cop parked in a gas station shooting the shit with his other cop buddy. You know how they park driver to driver.

So my homeboy parks the car with the ass end facing him and goes over to show him the light working fine. 

"The light needs to be visible from 100 feet" was the reply

Do I even need to go on?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Whittier Blvd in 97, I had a lowered 59 bug convertible. We were on our way to cruise Hollywood. There was a Montebello cop at the Am/Pm sitting there and as i was pulling out (sideways) always in a lowered bug, he got me for driving on the sidewalk cuz my back tire hit the edge of the sidewalk. Whata dick.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

I know this is totally NOT what this topic is about....but after reading all this negative shit, I'd like to inject some hope into the lowrider community.

I live in Playa Del Carmen, Mexico (approximately 60 miles south of the Cancun hotel zone) and spend half my time in Cancun working and fuckin around.

Around here, the response to the Impala by EVERYONE has been great. I get nothing but praise and thumbs up.

The other day there was a cop riding my ass while driving down the highway...after a few miles of him trying to pass me doing crazy ass manuvers (sp?) he finally managed to come up nice and close and that's when I noticed he was trying to get a good shot of the car on his cell phone cam. Gave me a big smile and thumbs up and fucked off.

I was driving in town a few months back with a homeboy with some corona's on the go, drinking and driving is more acceptable here but still, when we came upon about 3 or 4 cop cars that pulled a dude over. We're trying to look as normal as we can while driving up on the scene when they all look over and start motioning to us. We slow down a bit and roll the window down just in time to hear them yelling "Luces compa!" (for non spanish speakers that means "Lights buddy") I seems that we were driving around with no head lights on. They complemented us on the ride and we went on about our business.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

double post.....


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

MY BOYS DRIVING HIS SLAMMED AND I MEAN SLAMMED CAL BUG HE GOES OVER RAILROAD TRACKS HIS WIPERS POP UP BECAUSE THERE NOT HOOKED UP A MOTORCYCLE COP COMMING FROM THE OTHER DIRECTION SEES THIS FLIPS A BITCH AND PULLS HIM OVER TELLS HIM HES GETTING A TICKET FOR WIPERS INOP AS HE WALKS AROUND THE CAR DUMB ASS COP DOSENT SEE THE STINGER TRIPS OVER IT LANDS ON HIS FACE MY BOY TRYS NOT TO LAUGH ENNDS UP GETTING 3 PAGES OF FIX IT TICKETS :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I got an "unsafe vehicle" ticket in my El-Dogg for havin the back locked up. They said someone could run into my gas tank.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

CRUZING IN TRAFFIC BUMPER TO BUMPER ON A SIDE STREET MY FRIEND SAYS FUCK IT GO DOWN THE WRONG SIDE OF THE STREET I SAY NO HE CALLS ME A PUSSY I SAY FUCK IT START GOING DOWN THE WRONG SIDE HALF WAY DOWN A CAR ENDS UP IN FRONT ME GOING THE OTHER WAY NEXT THING YOU KNOW THE DRIVER REACHES INTO YJE GLOVE BOX AND PULLS OUT A RED LIGHT  MY BOY SAYS DAM SORRY MAN THE COP GETS OUT SAYS WHAT THE FUCK YOU DOING ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE ROAD I SAID SOME FOOL PULLED A KNIFE ON US DOWN THE STREET HE SAID BULLSHIT PUT YOUR CAR OVER THERE AS IM MOVING IT HE MOVES AND TAPS MY BUMPER I GET OUT TO LOOK AT THE DAMAGE THERE WASNT ANY HE SAYS WHAT FUCK YOU DOING I SAID YOU HIT MY CAR HE SAYS NO I DIDNT MY FRIEND YES YOU DID HE SAY FUCK YOU GET OVER THERE I MOVE HE TAKES MY LIC 45 MIN LATER HE COMES BACK SAY I DONT KNOW WHERE THIS ADDRESS IS BUT YOU BETTER GET THERE BECAUSE I GET OFF IN 3 HOURS AND IF I SEE YOU AGAIN IM IMPOUNDING YOUR CAR LET ME GO NO TICKET FUCK IT WAS PACKED I STILL WENT OUT CRUZIN :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

OUT CRUZIN SITTING AT A LIGHT CHANGING MY TAPE MY BOYS BEHIND ME BUMPIN A COP COMES WALKING AROUND THE CORNER SAYS PULL OVER SAYS HES GIVING ME A TICKET FOR MY RADIO I SAY I DIDNT EVEN HAVE MY RADIO ON I TELL HIM IT WAS MY FRIEND BEHIND ME HE SAYS OH WELL TELL YOU WHAT I CANT RIPP UP THE TICKET BUT IF YOUR FRIEND COMES BACK AND SAYS ITS HIM ILL GIVE HIM THE TICKET INSTEAD NORMALLY I WOULDNT CARE BUT I WAS OUTTA SCHOOLS AND POINTS THIS TICKET WOULVE BEEN IT FOR MY LIC SO I SPEND ALL NIGHT LOOKING FOR MY SO CALLED FRIEND I FINALLY FIND HIM TELL HIM WHATS UP TOLD HIM FUCK HES GOT A CLEAN RECORD AND GO TO SCHOOL AND ITS YOUR TICKET ANYWAYS HE SAYS OK WE GET BACK TO THE CHECK POINT I TELL THE COP HERE HE IS THE COP GOES TALK TO HIM AND COMES BACK AND SAYS YOUR FRIEND SAYS IT WAS THE GUY BEHIND HIM I WAS HEATED THE COP SAYS HOLD MAKE A COURT DATE AND I WONT SHOW UP AND THEY KICK THE TICKET OUT :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@May 27 2005, 05:06 PM
> *MY BOYS DRIVING HIS SLAMMED AND I MEAN SLAMMED CAL BUG HE GOES OVER RAILROAD TRACKS HIS WIPERS POP UP BECAUSE THERE NOT HOOKED UP A MOTORCYCLE COP COMMING FROM THE OTHER DIRECTION SEES THIS FLIPS A BITCH AND PULLS HIM OVER TELLS HIM HES GETTING A TICKET FOR WIPERS INOP AS HE WALKS AROUND THE CAR DUMB ASS COP DOSENT SEE THE STINGER TRIPS OVER IT LANDS ON HIS FACE MY BOY TRYS NOT TO LAUGH ENNDS UP GETTING 3 PAGES OF FIX IT TICKETS :biggrin:
> [snapback]3191981[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damm i cut myself on my buddies bdub vans stinger pipe he had to take his off too


----------



## ALIZE (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 25 2005, 10:27 PM
> *so far i heard the fallowing,
> 
> hydrualics= un safe vehicle,
> ...




FIRST OFF, COUPLE CORRECTIONS

AIR BAGS ON TRUCKS ARE ILLEGAL AND PEOPLE DO GET TICKETS FOR THAT. ITS THE SAME TICKET THEAY GIVE FOR HYDROS MODIFIED/UN SAFE SUSP.

LIFTED TRUCKS ARE ALSO THE SAME EXACT TICKET

TOW TRUCKS DRIVEN AND OPERATED CORRECTLY DO NOT CAUSE PROPERTY DAMAGE

AND HOT RODS ARE ISSUED TICKETS FOR EXCESSIVE NOISE ETC.

NOW HOWE ABOUT THIS FOR A LAME ASS TICKET!!

HOMEBOY COKIE FROM HOP SHOP IN OC GOT A CHILD ENDAGERMENT TICKET FOR HOPING HIS MONTE W/HIS 5 YEAR OLD NEPHEW IN THE CAR!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Haven't been driving long enough to get a ticket but I've been with my friend for their tickets.

We're sittin in the turning lane and a cop car is a lil while behind us so being sneeky we figure if we level the car out the cop won't know it has juice and we can turn into the parking lot without him really checkin us out. My boi turns all hard dropping the switch box onto the floor rolling around it pops the frotn end up int eh middle of the turn and ssure nuff. Cop is dead behind us. Just said not to do it again or he will write us up.

My fav. Preston was the cruise spot for Louisville and a bunch of lowriders were just chillin at Rally's the night before southern showdown (a big show here) and we weren't even doign anything. Wasn't hopping, nosing up, three wheeling, playing loud music or anything. We were jsu talkign and eating. A cop rolls up and says if we don't leave immediately he's taking all of us to jail. WTF? We're giving Rally's a whole helluva buisness and aren't making any trouble in the process and he threatens us? In the middle of my bacon cheeseburger? Aww hell naw!

Oh, and we got pulled over for supposedly "hopping" in a unfinished car. Car had the frame done, on 13's with extended a-arms but no pumps batteries or anything. The car was bouncing around a whole lot on the ragedy expressway and I guess the cop thought it was on purpose.. :dunno:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

CUS MY CAR WAS LOWER THEN 21"S & CUS I HOPPED IT IN FRONT OF A COP.

NOT ONLY THAT, THE COP WAS LIKE, "ARE YOU STUIPD THAT YOU DIDNT SEE ME AZHOL". :angry: 

not to say, but this saw in front of my school too.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

ive been lucky, i 3 wheeled through a stop sign and the cop pulled me over and asked me if i seen that stop sign i just ran "no" then he goes to say that he had seen me hopping and 3 wheeling earlier and asked me to "keep all 4 wheels on the ground" cut me a warning ticket and i was on my way :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:uh: Air freshener in the rear view mirror :uh: It blocks your view :uh:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@May 27 2005, 05:29 PM
> *OUT CRUZIN SITTING AT A LIGHT CHANGING MY TAPE MY BOYS BEHIND ME BUMPIN A COP COMES WALKING AROUND THE CORNER SAYS PULL OVER SAYS HES GIVING ME A TICKET FOR MY RADIO I SAY I DIDNT EVEN HAVE MY RADIO ON I TELL HIM IT WAS MY FRIEND BEHIND ME HE SAYS OH WELL TELL YOU WHAT I CANT RIPP UP THE TICKET BUT IF YOUR FRIEND COMES BACK AND SAYS ITS HIM ILL GIVE HIM THE TICKET INSTEAD NORMALLY I WOULDNT CARE BUT I WAS OUTTA SCHOOLS AND POINTS THIS TICKET WOULVE BEEN IT FOR MY LIC SO I SPEND ALL NIGHT LOOKING FOR MY SO CALLED FRIEND I FINALLY FIND HIM TELL HIM WHATS UP TOLD HIM FUCK HES GOT A CLEAN RECORD AND GO TO SCHOOL AND ITS YOUR TICKET ANYWAYS HE SAYS OK WE GET BACK TO THE CHECK POINT I TELL THE COP HERE HE IS THE COP GOES TALK TO HIM AND COMES BACK AND SAYS YOUR FRIEND SAYS IT WAS THE GUY BEHIND HIM I WAS HEATED THE COP SAYS HOLD MAKE A COURT DATE AND I WONT SHOW UP AND THEY KICK THE TICKET OUT  :angry:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3192082[/snapback]​*


NECCA, YOU SO FULL OF SHIT!
:biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

My partner was on 3in the street dancer and gaot arrested for endangering a police officer.Took to jail lost licensefor a year and a year probation.

So don't go to Hunington Ind for a show if you like to cruise cuz they willnail you. :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

i got a "bass" ticket with a factory cadillac cassete player :dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 28 2005, 09:40 AM
> *:uh: Air freshener in the rear view mirror :uh: It blocks your view :uh:
> [snapback]3193852[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

my wheels useto stick out and I got ticketed for that (defective vehicle) loud stereo I was cruising once and got a ticket for paradeing cause I was driving to slow and didnt have a permit,tint to dark and I think thats about it


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

My aunt and I jsut got puleld over in my car eariler for having 5 6x9's across my back window. Theyre on a little wall sorta like caddy bob had on his blue fleetwood with the 12's across the window..

Said it blocked my rearview mirror, and was up too loud so he made me take it all down right there. No ticket though.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@May 28 2005, 08:02 AM
> *NECCA, YOU SO FULL OF SHIT!
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3193904[/snapback]​*


NO SHIT REALLY HAPPENED I WISH I WAS FULL OF SHIT WAS A BIG WASTE OF TIME AND I FOUND OUT MOTERFUCKER SUPPOSED TO BE MY BEST FRIEND WAS A BITCH :angry:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

hmmm i got a ticket where we cruise in Miami for my HID'z and my bestfriend got arrested in a hangout spot in Miami and got charged with Trespassing


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

I got a no seat belt ticket yesterday! :angry:


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

got a ticket for exhibition of speed the cop messed up the paper work and when i got to court all they got me for was un-safe start thank god for rookies :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

This one should top it all back in the days (early 80s :0 ) one of the homeboys got a ticket in his 66 impala for having 63 impala hub caps on it because they weren't for that car so if he got to close to the curb he would destroy goverment property :angry:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

YEAH RIGHT
:uh:


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

im running open headers.... im suprised i havent gotten a ticket for that yet............


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Ive been pulled over for impeading traffic when everyone was driving slow and cruising down the road and i got a warning for "jumping front tires off the ground" and was told to leave the parking lot. In G_town once i was in traffic and had the front locked up and the back dumped and traffic stopped in front of about 6 motorcyle cops one cop tells me " hey son that against city ordinance lower your front " so i drop it down then a cop next to him says " by the way your registration sticker is out also ...bet you cant fix that one that fast " I was sure i was gonna get a ticket then he asked me to raisr the back..then the front ... then he asked does it hop i said yes sir and he said let me see then he gave me the thumbs up and said be careful and have fun


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

i got a ticket for illegal window tint when my windows were down... i got one for speeding when i waz crusin... and i got one for loud music when my windows were up.. 

cops around here suck.. fuckin dumbasses


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

speeding ticket on the way back from my police entrace exam


----------



## sandman64 (Mar 1, 2005)

got ticket for having a sticker where the rear view mirror is. was told it would/was blocking my view. because Lord knows that the rear view mirror doesnt.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

never had nay issues with my car except for driving with lights off had some electrical probs... but only got a warning... most of the other times always caught a break... but from now on i always check my rear everytime theres a cop behind me i just pull over instantly and wait until he passes me... cuz most likely if he pulls over too.. its because he already planned on pulling me over when he saw me...


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

The stupidest ticket I got according to the officer that pulled me over was. I was getting ready to cruise king and story I had just met up with my Homeboy Alex from New Style as soon as we got to the King and story intersection I was making a left on to the boulevard I dipped my car to the left to get extra air when I hit the switch while turning as soon as my car came back down the police search light was in my face. He was sitting in the median I never saw him. He pulls me over and the first thing he says to me is thats not very smart showing off in front of a cop.
Another one that will probably go down in history is in the same weekend I got some tickets in my Lowrider for having undersize tires, They used to show us the weight ratings in the door jam, No ventilations for the batteries in the trunk, modified suspension, no front licence. I beleive it was the very next day. I took my brothers big foot truck out to put gas in it the PD pulls me over and give me some tickets for center of vehicle height law( I never figured out the formula), no mud flaps-tires sticking out 44" super Swampers, bumper too high. Headlights too high.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i once got pulled over cause the car next to me had some major beat in his ride..the cop thought it was me so he pulled me over..i told him i dont have a system..so he said open ur trunk..i opened it and there was nothing.no box nothing..he just said u have a hell of a stock stereo and gave me a ticket still..fucken dick


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

My dad got ticket for driving with an obstructed view. he was taking a drink from a cup. every one who drinks from a cup with out a straw tilts thier head back a little.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

back in 94 or 95 I got a altered suspension ticket for my car being lowered and defected because my rims hung out to much and I couldn't turn the wheel's all the way with out rubbing

I also got pulled over driving down the street in my cutty (its a cardancer) with the ground off on my hydro's but because it bounces when I drive it they said I was hitting switches and I had to take my car home and park it and not drive it on the streets unless I put it back to stock well long story short I talked to the cheif of police and mayor and they said as long as I'm not hitting the swithes I'll be ok and was on the road again 2 weeks later with no tickets

not me but my cousion got pulled over for driving his cutty with the front end locked up and this was after me being pulled over ^ so I had to stop and talk shit to the cop and I raised the ass end up before I left and that fuckn dick told me he would get me and he was right DUI a few weeks later he said he had been watching me all night and waiting for me to leave


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I got a fix it ticket in San Jo years ago. I had a door mirror on the driver side only on my Impala. Pig said if you fly a plaque, you have to have a mirror on both doors.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 13 2008, 08:13 PM~11852731
> *I got a fix it ticket in San Jo years ago.  I had a door mirror on the driver side only on my Impala.  Pig said if you fly a plaque, you have to have a mirror on both doors.
> *


yup...sounds like san jo


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 13 2008, 06:15 PM~11852753
> *yup...sounds like san jo
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

got a ticket for having one bulb out on my rear license plate. the other still worked :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

San Jose Califas. Summer of 1982 I received a ticket for DEFYING GRAVITY! That’s because I was hopping my 66 in front of Jack in the Box on Story Rd that Saturday night and was not to interested in looking for any cops at that moment in time. (Just another weekend on the Blvd)

Went to court, pleaded not guilty and waved time for a speedy trial. Went to court on the date I was given, then I explained to the judge that if I was guilty of DEFYING GRAVITY, then every other person in San Jose would need to be charged the same as myself. The judge asked me to explain my reasoning, and my reply was “ Your Honor, if this is the case then every person that plays basketball is guilty for the simple fact that when you jump up in the air, YOU ARE DEFYING GRAVITY!, When you climb up anything, YOU ARE DEFYING GRAVITY!, If you happen to pull yourself up off the ground for any reason, YOU ARE DEFYING GRAVITY! “

The judge stopped me in mid sentence and said “I Get The Point”. So to drive my point home I asked the Judge if I could make one last point and he said “Make it quick” I said very well and I jumped up off the ground in the court room and asked the judge “Im I going to get another citation for what I just did”?

Case was DISMISSED!!!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

i had gotten pullover but never a ticket they always tell me this aint california .. or why is the trunk low you got any bodys in the back? your cars looks like its going to tip over..
what a waste of money .. imma put you in our records so we can take it away :uh:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 25 2005, 09:27 PM~3183977
> *so far i heard the fallowing,
> 
> hydrualics= un safe vehicle,
> ...


I got pulled over once in Anaheim by a *** bike cop that literally jumped from behind a car and flagged me down.I was not cut at the time and I was on 14's.Stocc exhaust (glasspaccs) I guess is what gave me away,I was on high controlled parole at the time so I didn't even flinch and did what he said,Sat me on the curb & wrote me a ticcet for modification of exhaust and illegal use of rim and tire size,he even brought me over to show me each tire was rated for only 580lbs.I got home pissed cuzz of course he was talking shit but I came to my senses...he showed me 580kg and right next to it in paranthesis was 1180lbs so he was lying and the exhaust was never touched,know your rights,laws and do' & don'ts.Impala's came stocc on 14's w/glasspaccs so they will fool you.Fucc the pigs.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

i got a ticket for doing 45mph in a 45mph zone once. the ticket said, (45 in a 45)! it got tossed out of court.but what a waste of a day.


----------



## twopumpedupsixfo (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@May 26 2005, 05:41 PM~3187390
> *Ok this is a good one.
> 
> I’ve been pulled over in down town traffic by a Bicycle Cop, twice.
> ...



:nono: come on man.....A COP ON A BICYCLE ISNT A REAL COP.......i learned that on my way to spring break


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

got pulled over by a cop and next thing i know there's 3 more cars parked around me...it was me, my best friend and my son who was asleep in the back seat..when i asked why he had stopped me and why there were so many of them he said there has been a lot of rapes and murders in the area...my friend said then why are all of you here shouldn't you be out there looking for them instead of delaying us...they checked my paperwork and scoped out the inside of my car and after 20-25 minutes...let me off with a warning for blue parking lights and a blue plastic cover on my rear plate...i've also got pulled over twice in 6 monthes by the same cop for rollin on 13's...he made me have my car towed both times plus a ticket...costed me 180.00 x2 and traffic school...the trird time i got pulled over by the same cop...yes the same cop...he said i thought i told you not to be driving on small tires...i said i'm not...check for yourself...he did...i had to buy 14's just so could roll...it was my daily driver...he came back and laugh... patted me on the shoulder... and said have a good day...no more tickets and he retired...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

got ticket at 2 pm on a friday afternoon wreckless driving (rolling on 3) 

got arrest at 12 am saturday morning car impounded rolling on 3 


still have the impound tag


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

Got stopped once.I was parked in front of my house with the front locked up :angry: bitch ass cop said i looked suspicious.he even searched the whole car :angry: 


stupid cops always fucking around with the innocent people.you never see them around when your shit gets stolen :machinegun: :twak: :guns:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

DIDNT GET A TICKET BUT HAD A COP CONFISCATE MY POCKET KNIFE AND GIVE ME BACK MY HANDGUN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

This is my story. I was moving John Markowitz Toyota back in the mid 90's this fool has his switchs sitting next to the shifter as we start to roll out onto the cruising strip cause the cops were messing with fools (we were parked). So I hop in his truck cause the foo doesnt have a valid license so I move his truck. As I lay his switch box on the seat the ass end flys up at least 2-3 feet in the airwith a cop behind me. BAM lights on people like this fuckin dude is crazy hitting switches in front of the cop. So I pulled over with license registration and insurance in hand. Cops says sir you know what you just did? I said yes sir I lifted this bitch to the sky. Cop laughs his ass off says are you stupid? No but this asshole next to me is it his truck laughs even more as I tell him "ALL I WANTED WAS A PEPSI" from Jack N the box. Cop smiles then says look man I have a truck and want some lifts on it whos the man that did this? I said John the stupid guy next to me. John gives the cop his info the cop gives me a fix it ticket for NO LIGHT BULB ON THE PLATE!!! I about slapped the shit out of John shook my head and said you owe me a coke dickhead... Im gonna have to call him and give him shit about that night
TRUE STORY!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 14 2008, 08:06 PM~11862740
> *I got pulled over once in Anaheim by a *** bike cop that literally jumped from behind a car and flagged me down.I was not cut at the time and I was on 14's.Stocc exhaust (glasspaccs) I guess is what gave me away,I was on high controlled parole at the time so I didn't even flinch and did what he said,Sat me on the curb & wrote me a ticcet for modification of exhaust and illegal use of rim and tire size,he even brought me over to show me each tire was rated for only 580lbs.I got home pissed cuzz of course he was talking shit but I came to my senses...he showed me 580kg and right next to it in paranthesis was 1180lbs so he was lying and the exhaust was never touched,know your rights,laws and do' & don'ts.Impala's came stocc on 14's w/glasspaccs so they will fool you.Fucc the pigs.
> *


Glasspacks are not stock.

Impalas came on 15s, did they not?

WTF is with the double Cs instead of CK lately? :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 28 2005, 10:40 AM~3193852
> *:uh: Air freshener in the rear view mirror :uh: It blocks your view :uh:
> *


Yeah, I got an "obstructed view" ticket for fuzzy dice. :uh:



> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@May 28 2005, 02:32 PM~3194311
> *i got a "bass" ticket with a factory cadillac cassete player  :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:



> _Originally posted by sandman64_@Jun 4 2005, 12:01 PM~3223399
> *got ticket for having a sticker where the rear view mirror is. was told it would/was blocking my view. because Lord knows that the rear view mirror doesnt.
> *


:yessad:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Old ass topic.....but still been getting C & Is.  :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ONE TIME IN OC.I DID A GAS HOP IN FRONT OF A COP IN A PARKING LOT,AND THEY GOT ME FOR,WRECKLESS DRIVING,DRESTOYING PRIVATE PROPERTY,UNSAFE VEHICLE,DANGERING OTHER PEOPLE LIFES,TIRES TO SMALL,AND SPEEDING CAUSE I GAS HOP AND MY TWO FRONT TIRE WENT UP IN THE SKY.DRIVING WITH OUT A SEAT BELT ,AND DRIVING WITH OUT A LICENCE I ALMOST WENT TO JAIL.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i got wreckless driving then 5 hours later i got a set of bracelets next day i got this little keep sake


FTW










it says woodriver police department

arrest driving on 3

walgreens td 

2002


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I had a cop harrass me in my 83 fleet, once for modified suspension, and then he stopped me like a week later and gave me a ticket for 

FAILURE TO DIM HIGH BEAMS :uh:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=post&id=521920


all of them.....stupid....


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

One time I was in my GMC {truck below) with a friend, We were on a main street here in Albuquerque ,Some Chicks on the side of us. I started showing off like a dummy and then lock up the back and stumped the front scraping it . Well I didn't look around before doing it and there was a cop right behind me as I was scraping it . Dam he pulled me over asked for my paper work ,And came back to my truck and let me go with out a ticket .Dam I thought I was going be towed for sure. All he said was next time not to scrape it in his face. :wow: 


> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Jun 11 2006, 08:06 PM~5591518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Oct 28 2008, 02:27 AM~11992438
> *One time I was in  my GMC {truck below) with a friend, We were on a main street here in Albuquerque ,Some Chicks on the side of us. I started showing off like a dummy and then lock up the back and stumped the front scraping it . Well I didn't look around before doing it and there was a cop right behind me as I was scraping it . Dam he pulled me over asked for my paper work ,And came back to my truck and let me go with out a ticket .Dam I thought I was going be towed for sure. All he said was next time not to scrape it in his face.  :wow:
> *


 :0 Man, you got lucky!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

I've been pulled over so many times since first getting my license at age 16. I've always driven a lowrider vehicle in my 15 years of driving, and have probably been pulled over 30+ times. Only about a quarter of those times resulted in actually getting a ticket -- and pretty much all of those were just silly minor fix-it tickets. I think most of the time, the cops just wanted to check me out and see if I was some gangbanger. I'd be cool with them and treat them respectfully and shock them that a lowrider guy can be educated and respectful -- (I guess they expected me to start talking like a thug and flash gang signs to them!)... But, they usually had just let me go once they realized I was clean and clear.

One of the dumbest fix-it tickets I got was from a rookie officer who pulled me over on a clear, summer night. He cited me for all he could find: *no windshield wipers*! I was getting the wiper arms chrome plated. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a question. If you get pulled over and a cop wants to write you a ticket for something that you know is false. Example: A cop wanted to write me a ticket for mudflaps when my car was low without hydros. Is it better to let him write it and win in court or say something right there so he doesn't write it at all?

I ask this because I imagine the cop could be a dick and write you for something else that he could get away with, but at the same time if he just dismisses it it will save you from going to court. whats your opinion?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

WHEN I WAS LIKE 16 I GOT LIKE 7 TICKETS FOR EXCESIVE SOUND SYSTEM ON MY 3 WHEELER. AFTER THE 7TH THEY THREATEN TO TAKE ME TO JUVENILE HALL :uh:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Oct 28 2008, 03:27 AM~11992438
> *One time I was in  my GMC {truck below) with a friend, We were on a main street here in Albuquerque ,Some Chicks on the side of us. I started showing off like a dummy and then lock up the back and stumped the front scraping it . Well I didn't look around before doing it and there was a cop right behind me as I was scraping it . Dam he pulled me over asked for my paper work ,And came back to my truck and let me go with out a ticket .Dam I thought I was going be towed for sure. All he said was next time not to scrape it in his face.  :wow:
> *


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Oct 28 2008, 01:42 PM~11996991
> *I have a question. If you get pulled over and a cop wants to write you a ticket for something that you know is false. Example: A cop wanted to write me a ticket for mudflaps when my car was low without hydros. Is it better to let him write it and win in court or say something right there so he doesn't write it at all?
> 
> I ask this because I imagine the cop could be a dick and write you for something else that he could get away with, but at the same time if he just dismisses it it will save you from going to court. whats your opinion?
> *


I think it's okay for you to question him about the ticket as long as you're cordial, respectful and professional. I would expect him to be the same way back with me. If it comes down to it and you and him just simply disagree, then don't blow up about it... just take it to court. Unfortunately, if it comes to that, it ends up being a loss of your personal time to take care of it in court... and whether you win or not in court, you will definitely lose that time and never get that back or reimbursed for your time. :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

i didnt get a ticket for this but....... a cop was directing traffic at an intersection, he wanted to get my attention for something i was doing and smacked the trunk of my monte with his little stop sign.... 5 times! I got mad and yelled at him. He had a nice long talk with me.... my cars not even lifted just on spokes.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 16 2008, 01:30 PM~11881109
> *ONE TIME IN OC.I DID A GAS HOP IN FRONT OF A COP IN A PARKING LOT,AND THEY GOT ME FOR,WRECKLESS DRIVING,DRESTOYING PRIVATE PROPERTY,UNSAFE VEHICLE,DANGERING OTHER PEOPLE LIFES,TIRES TO SMALL,AND SPEEDING CAUSE I GAS HOP AND MY TWO FRONT TIRE WENT UP IN THE SKY.DRIVING WITH OUT A SEAT BELT ,AND DRIVING WITH OUT A LICENCE I ALMOST WENT TO JAIL.
> *


damn how many charges was that.....lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Oct 30 2008, 09:20 AM~12013849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See.....thats why I can't live in California.....my drivers license would have been taken away a LONG time ago! :cheesy: lol


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ixtlizolotl_@Oct 29 2008, 06:22 PM~12010293
> *i didnt get a ticket for this but....... a cop was directing traffic at an intersection, he wanted to get my attention for something i was doing and smacked the trunk of my monte with his little stop sign.... 5 times! I got mad and yelled at him. He had a nice long talk with me.... my cars not even lifted just on spokes.
> *



Damn... that would f'n piss me off... there should be no reason for him to touch your car like that. I hope he didn't scratch the paint! :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tint too dark, wreckless driving, loud music no seat belt (in a chop top) i bet all of them in court...the best one i beat was "tailgating a motorcycle cop" i pulled that one out of my ass, because i represented myself in court ....it worked :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

no front plate, too dark of window tint, too small of steering wheel


----------



## 314 FA SHO (Aug 19, 2007)

HOW BOUT THIS BULLSHIT, BLINDING HEADLIGHTS!! COP WAS AN ASSHOLE!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 314 FA SHO_@Oct 30 2008, 07:10 PM~12020037
> *HOW BOUT THIS BULLSHIT, BLINDING HEADLIGHTS!! COP WAS AN ASSHOLE!
> *


 :0


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

i live on a busy street in my neighborhood across from a park where gangbangin is mandatory at night so when im out wrenching or charging up cops come by and ask the usual ?s i didnt see shit is my answer then they start asking about the riders..sometimes the clubs around so we act cool explain ourselfs and shit show them that front end action :biggrin: but they told us straight up that if you have a plaque in your window that means to them you have a fam and we say theres some who dont fly plaques that are legit...enough...but as long as ur shit aint hangin off and lights missing and shit they dont even look your way...and most of the time i see the same cops..cause they park and write thier dumb ass reports and i try my luck and mess around in the parking lot with the rider and the kids like it so the pigs dont trip...i even had a cop ask me to three wheel at a light i stood it for him and he was like "that shit is hard" and went his way but the "only" time i got pulled over in the rider was about a month ago cause they were doing gang sweeps and i just happen to dip out the liquor store with my tall can...of monster and they swooped and i swear the whole city saw me and they ran my name did i still bang look at my tats blah fuckin blah and im such an asshole i just went along let them search the rider...got set on the curb cuffed"for protection" ...and oh yea by the way why are you guys pulling me over.....bumper to high car might rear end me and go under and hit my gas tank and explode and kill innocent people and cause chaos amongst the calm and i was like am i one of those innocent people that might get killed and the bitch said probably not..hahah i was rolling keep lookin pig you aint gonna find shit but it goes with the game we play and i wouldnt give it up for nothing..lowriders attract "gangmembers" just like harleys attract"heroin addicts" right? yea what the fuck ever keep gangbangin and lowridin and do what we do it aint never gonna stop......oh yea just remembered got pulled over in 96 in my boys 65 impala and the cop said the middle taillights out like dickhead thats the brake light dummy but he said no my boy got the ticket took it to court with docs on the rider and the cop felt like a dumbass


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

It's always nice to know that your neighborhood is safe enough that the fuzz can pull you over to tell you that "the license plate light is out",I can imagine them doing that to Gypsy Rose .That's a car the cops need to be able to identify it by the license plate number. :uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

When i had my truck I got tickets for too smalll of tires on that size truck, hydros on truck(unsafe) front plate and murder out windows.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

ONE TIME I WAS DRIVING WITH A BEER OPEN AND SMOKING ON SOME GOODS AND A SHERIFFE ALL THEY ASKED ME IF I HAD GUNS.AND I SAID NO AND THEY LET ME GO.COMPTON SHERIFFES REALY DON'T TRIP.ALL THEY WANT IS WEAPONS AND DRUGS


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

the last ticket i got for speeding


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 3 2008, 07:12 PM~12054350
> *the last ticket i got for speeding
> *


i aslo got told to take my 84 cutlass home and never bring back out all because car had hydros on it dam cops i still drove it that nite


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I got a failure to go on a green light....light turned green and the cop said it took to long for me to take off. HATERS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

my boy got a ticket for wheels not alined car a arms extended


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Nov 4 2008, 09:50 PM~12065799
> *I got a failure to go on a green light....light turned green and the cop said it took to long for me to take off.  HATERS
> *


Damn, I've never heard of that one. :angry:


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

I got pulled over for speeding 2 miles over the speed limit in my elco and he was trying to give me a ticket for my rear being locked up to high. The funny thing is we he walked up to my he asked me to shut off the engine and if I could lower the rear of the vehicle. I said yes so I did and my back bumper hooker the front of his car bending those bumper gaurds. He wrote me a ticket for backing into him.I took it to court and his Dash cam showed the whole story and I got off with a warning.


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 74SSELCO_@Nov 11 2008, 07:33 AM~12122441
> *I got pulled over for speeding 2 miles over the speed limit in my elco and he was trying to give me a ticket for my rear being locked up to high. The funny thing is we he walked up to my he asked me to shut off the engine and if I could lower the rear of the vehicle. I said yes so I did and my back bumper hooker the front of his car bending those bumper gaurds. He wrote me a ticket for backing into him.I took it to court and his Dash cam showed the whole story and I got off with a warning.
> *


Your lucky man, here in Lamesa they would have charged you with Att Murder on a police officer!!!


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Nov 11 2008, 10:14 AM~12123157
> *Your lucky man, here in Lamesa they would have charged you with Att Murder on a police officer!!!
> *




:0


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Nov 11 2008, 09:41 AM~12123375
> *:0
> *


FOr real the the law is BAD HERE :angry:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*in-proper licence plate placement!!!* wtf

i only had 1 bolt...not all??


i swear to god....i think they were just profiling..to see if i was riding dirty but i was like wtf.... shit is on there bolted on...didnt know u needs all 4


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 11 2008, 04:07 PM~12125603
> *in-proper licence plate placement!!! wtf
> 
> i only had 1 bolt...not all??
> ...


you dont :cheesy:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

when i was at a gas station with the rear locked up a cop told me my bumper was past the legal hight and i had a exposed gas tank. i dident get a ticked but he told me not to do it again. i just want to know what is safer a lowrider low and slow or some ass hole with a badge flyin throught streets chasein somebody. the guy u are chasin is wreckless and dangerous but what is the cop chasin him just as fast..... people dont call him a criminal no the cop is a hero thats bullshit


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

igot pulled over for runnin a "red light" but my car is in the process of all the body work so the car looks dirty u know and on top of that i had the car locked up all around but on black stocks so it kinda looked like the kinda car that lives in the ghetto and is about to get sum 24z or some shit...so as im waitin for the cop i already have a my paper work in my hands ready to get to him as i notice another cop pulls up ( like if the first 1 thaught he was gunna have trouble with me, also i was wereing some preppy ass lookin cloths but the car was primed on some stops and paint on other) u get me? so then the fist cop goes to his car to do his thing and the other cop comes around to my passanger side and he sees my switch box and this dude was cool he started askin me wut they were for and shit like that so then he asked to check out my set up and he like it and then he starts to "try" to give me ideas on how to polish my blocks that way they look like chrome.....so then the other cop comes back and starts to try to snoop around looking in my trunk and shit....but then off the corner of my eye i saw that the second cop nodded his head no to the first cop(as in not to get me a citation) and let me go with no sitations then wen i went to pull out to the road the second cop was tellin me to hit a switch.....aint that some shit...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got pulled over 2 months back for a tag light ( it worked fine), and a suspended license ()didnt know i had that--good ole GA working hard at NOT tellin you shit)

So I got thrown in the back of the po-po car,,,as the cop goes & searches my truck..he opens the door, looks in --trucks still runnin-- and he sees the 6 12" subs behind the seat, as well as the interior done all in red. Another cop pulls up which at the time the cop that was lookin my truck over walks back to his cruiser...and begins to talk with his buddy of the truck....the windows down so i can hear everything. He said* You should see inside that truck...damn amazing setup in there, turns his head to his cruiser where im sittin and tells me...* im not braggin, but thats one badass truck you got there man*. So we wait for the rollback to get there, my truck was 3/4s layed out when i asked the cop " can i lift it up so the tow guy dont fuck my shit up?" So he lets me out of the car, uncuffs me & i lift it up...the tow truck guy, and the 2 cops were all in a stupid daze. 

And before we left the scene the cop wrote down all the things i had in my truck, just to make sure they didnt get gone...actually happy the cop was nice enuf to do that.


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

I got a ticket a couple of years ago. I was hopping on the freeway. The cop wrote me up for reckless driving. Went to court a month later, plead guilty. They busted it down to a disturbing the public $150.00 fine. No traffic school or pionts on my record.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Nov 26 2008, 08:40 PM~12270239
> *I got a ticket a couple of years ago. I was hopping on the freeway. The cop wrote me up for reckless driving. Went to court a month later, plead guilty. They busted it down to a disturbing the public $150.00 fine. No traffic school or pionts on my record.
> *


DONT LIE NEMO! :twak: 
just kidding.whats up memo :wave:


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

I got a two speedin tickets in the same place on back to back days. The first one in a rental and the second in a fuckin Budget truck. 

I got an altered suspension ticket, but i was threatened with numerous other ones. FUCK VIRGINIA


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i got indecent exposure because i was driving with no clothes... wtf do they care they dont have to look


----------



## Sicx Dooze (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@May 26 2005, 07:53 AM~3184754
> *3 wheelin = wreckless driving ticket + lawyer = careless driving ticket
> *



Got the same thing, plus a night in jail...Cop that arrested me asked this other cop that showed up "you see this idiot come around on one wheel?"
If I could drive a car on ONE wheel I'd be out in Hollywood doing stunt work, haha


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

ticket for loud music

then also got pulled over for hopping down the main road of the city but let me slide with just a ticket for 2 bald tires (cuz extended arms)


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I think most of you are whining like some hoes. Lowriders generally aren't up to code. So if you get a ticket, deal with it. Although the license plate story was kinda wack, in addition to a few others. 

Having said that, two factors come into play when being pulled over. The first is no surprise; your attitude. I need not dwell on that. 

Second is how your car looks. If your car is clean, I think you got a better chance of avoiding a ticket. I find a lot of cops can appreciate a nice car. Your chances decrease a bit if its a g-body. They lack that classic luster bigger cars have.

If the car is a bucket, enjoy your ticket. If your car is black (especially with black barrels), the colors will not resonate well with the cop; leaving him in a less than benevolent mood. 

Colors affect mood. Some are welcoming, others can be less welcoming. A lot of folks I know with black cars seem to get stopped more than other folks I know.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

sitting on a hill cop drives up puts spot light on us.. gets out.
i asked him to turn light off.. he asks me to turn around
and if i have drugs or weapons.. i said what are you here for.
he said trespassing. i said no signs.. he said turn around.
i said why. he grabs my wrist, i, instinctively and accidentally
grab his wrist thats grabbin mine and did a arm lock on him
and threw him to the ground.i immediately apologize and 
tell him that was instincts.. he gets up.. searches me and my truck.
then tells me to be on my way. whooeeew.. that was a close one.. :wow:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*in hawaii i think u can get a...no recon, fraudulent safety check, unsafe vehicle and if u playing with your switches u get a excibition ticket and reckless driving and your car can get impounded and flagged so u can register it....i do believe but i could be wrong...hydraulics is totally illegal in the islands...* :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

not to brag but when u wrk for the county getting outta tix is easy =) so i hop, 3 wheel all day


----------



## azteclords830 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 26 2005, 10:11 AM~3185177
> *got a ticket for license plate bulb out, cop wouldn't let me get out and check (I checked my lights before I left my house 20 min earlier). After he left I got out my car and my license plate bulb was fine.  I drove like 4 blocks and seen the same cop at a sub-way sandwich shop. I stopped and asked him why he gave me a ticket, the light works just fine. He said, have it checked its probably faulty.
> Fuckin ******, I hope his wife is sucking another guy off while he is on duty.
> *



that happened to me they pulled me ove and gave me a ticket cuz 1st the LED light was covering the top part of TEXAS n 2nd cuz the light was too bright...a few days later i asked a state trooper if i should change it n he said it was fine as long as u can read it...stupid cop aint have anything else better to do


----------



## SieteNueveMonte (May 29, 2011)

since i been lowriding i have only had one ticket when i first started didnt knew how to fix solenoids but the one for the front pump so it look up my back was drop...(love driving like this though) anyway,,, i remember it was 1:00 in the morning went home nothing fucken happen and i seen cops! so next day woke up at 9 started my carrucha went to the homies house so he could fix my shit pu the ground on and the pumps were workin then it blew again so the front look all the way up again and my back was still drop i was half sleep too didnt wear my seatbelt just left on my way over soptted a 2000 lincoln town car that foo hit the front on my got piss cuz i could do nothng and u probably know when the car is lock it bounces like a mothafucka and i didnt knew nothing i didnt even see the highway patrol i notice that he was behing me cuz the honk the horn haha pulled over hes like.. why your driving your car like this? this is ridiculous ... he gave me a ticken for 387 dollars For not wearing seatbelt tires showing some tread and draggin back bumper and drivin unsafe car


----------



## chickenfriedsteak (Jun 21, 2004)

Not trying to knock anyones story on here, but the guy who threw the cop to the ground is lucky he didnt get shot. And the cop was either too embarassed by the whole situation, or he wasn't really a cop at all. Where was this San Francisco? :l


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

GOT A TICKET FOR PLAQUE IN THE BACK WINDOW

" OBSTRUCTION OF VISION"


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

I WAS GAS HOPPING AND THE 1 TIME GOT ME AND GAVE ME A CHOICE OF A FRONT PLATE OR SOUNDS I TOOK THE PLATE 190,00 FUCK RIGHT BEFORE VEGAS THAT WHY I SAY FUCK THE POLICE


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

190.00My brother just got a fix it ticket for the same thing-no front plate....25.00 (L.A. County)


----------



## Ats92 (Jun 19, 2009)

no insurance, no reggy, improper plates, failure to signal while switching lanes, driving on wrong side of the road, failure to stay in lane... Got into an accident with a car I had just bought.. it was 5 am and I fell asleep while I was driving cause I pulled an all nighter.. Hit a pole doing 50.. My body was in shock, the cop comes up to me asking me if I was high or smoked anything.. not to mention I was deathly sick with strep AND brochitis... "Your tounge is white sir, have you been smoking pot at all this morning" "No officer I'm in shock.... I don't even know if I'm hurt or not".... He came 20 mins after I crashed and gave me a ticket for driving on the wrong side of the road , failure to stay in lane and not signaling... Such an asshole.. I was laying in the hsopital bed.. "Here you go (hands me a stack fo tickets)... It could be way worse" ... Still going to trial for that one...

No insurance.. Just did not have my insurance card on me.. meanwhile he could look it up on the computer.. waste of my time.. went to court broguht a leter from my insurance agency and it was dismissed.

Tail light out and cracked windsheild.... I was leaving a party and the cop came right up behind me out of nowhere.. I guess he was trying to get me with a DWI.. Couldnt get me for anything else.. fixed my tail light and it was dismissed..Never fixed the windshield or acknowledged the ticket, had to pay $200 due to late fees and a bunch of other fees.... It was originally a $70 ticket :squint:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

WESTCOASTER said:


> 190.00My brother just got a fix it ticket for the same thing-no front plate....25.00 (L.A. County)


WOW MY 2 BUT IT WAS NOT A FIX IT BUT KOO


----------



## SieteNueveMonte (May 29, 2011)

always get pullover because i dont have insurrance in my car wich i do they just want to pull me over...


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> I WAS GAS HOPPING AND THE 1 TIME GOT ME AND GAVE ME A CHOICE OF A FRONT PLATE OR SOUNDS I TOOK THE PLATE 190,00 FUCK RIGHT BEFORE VEGAS THAT WHY I SAY FUCK THE POLICE


 your lucky thats all he got you for


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

hmm...


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> :biggrin:


 :uh: that aint shit. man if i had saved all the tickets i've gotten, including fix-it, i'd need a dumpster.
i got one downtown while tha cruise was packed chill on the curb. these girls role up. i seen they had a sunroof open so what does i do.......................
i ran and jumped into the sunroof with my legs hanging out. they were all screaming and i was laughing. she was driving til all of a sudden she stopped. i get out and i was right next to a cop. man i knew i was caught so i jus took the ticket with a smile, actually a fat laugh. all my boys were :roflmao:at me.


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

by tha way it was a moving violation, even though i wasnt driving. it was back in tha 90's when crusing was tha shit


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I juz got a ticket yesterday I wuz hopp'N n da intersection in pomona in front of a cop he roll me n shyt he pull'D da gun out I wuz like rodney king 2011 lol he said he wuz guna get me for bald tires I took that with pride he also made me swear an oath not to do dumb shit in front of police again with my right hand up ill take that n e day


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

86bluemcLS said:


> I juz got a ticket yesterday I wuz hopp'N n da intersection in pomona in front of a cop he roll me n shyt he pull'D da gun out I wuz like rodney king 2011 lol he said he wuz guna get me for bald tires I took that with pride he also made me swear an oath not to do dumb shit in front of police again with my right hand up ill take that n e day


 Lmao I hit on pigs here in phx and so far only gotten 2 tickets my whole lowriding career


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

LoL


----------



## 0811KB (Jun 6, 2006)

i got pullover once at night for having my headlights off which they weren't off then the cop said sure they are and he turn them off surprisingly i had my camera running  
The second time got pull over for being Mexican apparently there was no way i could afford my car and was asked for my green card then got hand cuff and they searched my car later they found out i was military and the look in their face priceless!!!


----------



## 0811KB (Jun 6, 2006)

also got pulled over on my el camino for moving my hand to much while driving  i was making a right turn.. smh


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

I got 6 tickets in october unsafe vehicle,alterd suspension ,to low to the ground ,too smll of tires on a full size car,noise pulution,missuse of hydraulics on a public road way cause i hit it up infront of a cop because one of my strokes blea a seal it was either hit it up or do a reverse 3wheel either way i was gonna get pulled over


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Got pulled over yesterday for supposedly scrapin the ground, the cop said his exact words "I ain't gonna give u a ticket cause this mothafucka is cleaner than a mothafucka" we talked about my car for about 5 mins he then shook my hand a hit the switches and drove away as he still followed admiring my ride, lol, best fuckin day ever!

He even let me take a picture of him pulling me over.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Been pulled over 59 times. One ticket, 3 wheeling thru intersection. Got a ticket for "altering the center of gravity" and had to go to traffic school.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL Altring the center of gravity WTF!!


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

I called the cops on one guy because he was 3 wheeling his caprice wagon to closeto my corn patch.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Nebraskan Fudge-packer said:


> I called the cops on one guy because he was 3 wheeling his caprice wagon to closeto my corn patch.


thats snitching :wow:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Some COPS just hate to see us havin fun while they are at work, so they hate on us driving carz, instead of keeping the neighborhoods safe.


----------

